# Spare Parts for Tetratec EX1200



## Antipofish (16 Dec 2011)

I have just bought a used Tetratec EX1200.  Its a great machine, came with brand new media and lots of spare media too, and the nice people sent me a few test kits they had not used also which I thought was good of them as it was not part of the deal.  Only problem is, it is missing the spraybar parts (3 sections of spraybar and endpiece).

I don't really want to splash out on the full return kit and wondered if anyone knew a place where I can just get specific spare parts.  Of course, if anyone HAS a spraybar for said filter and they don't want it, feel free to chuck it my way and let me know 

Any suggestions would be very welcome.

To all you EX1200 users;  
What method of return flow do you use ?  
And have you altered the manufacturer suggested media setup at all ?  
Do you use the Tetratec specific carbon pads or just chuck in carbon in a media bag ?

Thanks in advance.  Who knows maybe by the end of the weekend my tank may see some plants....


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Dec 2011)

I wouldn`t bother using any kind of Carbon in your filter for a prolonged period of time. I believe it will absorb Trace elements from the ferts that you are dosing? It will be O.K if you want to polish the water periodically, but I wouldn`t use it as a perminant fixture? I used to use a Tetratec Ex700. I used the supplied Plastic Bio Balls for a while but then swapped over to Eheim media. What hoses do the EX1200 come with. If it`s 16/22 you could use the Eheim out/return pipes. The thing that I didn`t like about the TetraTec stuff was the 90deg bends on the in/out flow? I broke a couple, as I found they became brittle over time!


----------



## Antipofish (18 Dec 2011)

Got new pipe and a replacement outflow kit now.  Thanks to Dave at Fish and Fins, Hailsham, Sussex (well worth a visit if you are in the area), for his help with the right spares at the right price, despite being very preoccupied with a temperamental computer.


----------

